# Best Dressager!



## cowgirls4 (May 25, 2011)

Hey! Okay. Heading sais it all, please post your videos here! and i need 3 judges P.M. (private message) me if you want to be a judge. Please tell your horses breed, age and how long you've been doing it for, best one wins!
Just for fun, who-ever wins get 10 carrots, you have to enter by Monday 
Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can the video be of our horse with a different person, or does it have to be us riding? This is my OTTB mare Molly's Cat with her OT trainer, I believe she is 8 now but was around 4 or 5 at the time of the video:


----------



## cowgirls4 (May 25, 2011)

it can be with a different person riding


----------

